# Thawing a twin pack butt



## poolecw (Mar 25, 2017)

How should a twin pack of Butts be properly thawed?  They are vac sealed and each will go around 8 lbs.  I will be smoking them in seven days.

Thanks.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 25, 2017)

I thaw them in the original packing in the fridge.


----------



## russmn (Mar 25, 2017)

What he said! I like to wrap em up with plastic wrap just in case there is a hole


----------



## poolecw (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks, any concerns about Botulism?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 26, 2017)

poolecw said:


> Thanks, any concerns about Botulism?




Only if your refer temp is 50 degrees. Of course then the whole box is a science experiment and you got way more to worry about...JJ


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 26, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Only if your refer temp is 50 degrees. Of course then the whole box is a science experiment and you got way more to worry about...JJ



Yessir.  Then you'll no longer need to worry about whether the light is on or off once the door is closed--something growing inside will be telling you to turn the damn thing off if it's on.


----------

